# need to make an informed decision



## chelse (Mar 19, 2013)

I found an injured pigeon on her back on the beach. To make a long story shorter she is with a rehabber for now. The bird is very sweet and beautiful and also seems to be a bit 'slow'. The rehabber says that even if she can fly again (not likely) at this point, she doesn't seem to be capable of taking care of herself. She has a good appetite and is doing well and the rehabber wanted to know if I wanted to take her home. I would really like to take her but Im concerned about a couple of things. I have a 20 hour drive home (spread out over 3 days) I dont know how much stress that will cause her. Also will she be happy without another bird for company?, I am disabled so I am home most of the time and I have no issues with giving her the freedom of the house, I just want to know what kind of cage to get her used to for the times she cant roam free. and where to start for feeding etc. Also, do they carry bugs/and or worms from being in the wild? I would normally research this on my own, unfortunately I need to make a decision and preparations as I have to leave to go home in 9 days. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks so much for your help and time, Chelse.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

chelse, take that bird home and love it, a little seven dust or horse powder gets the bugs off him/her they handle a car ride just fine, just keep it safe. in 9 days its health should improve for the trip, feed him a good wild bird mix or dove pigeon mix. these birds are smarter than we could ever believe and it will love you back for your kindness.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with Roger.....Take him/her home with you  I'm sure if there are any external or internal parasites, the rehabber will/can take care of them. Everything you need for a pet pigeon can be gotten at a pet store.
They make wonderful pets and love company....human or otherwise. Thank you for caring and welcome to PT. Browse thru the forums and you see all kinds of cage setups for inside.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I would be inclined to take the bird home too...... I think you'll both enjoy each others company .
As already said , the rehabber will have treated the bird for any bugs and / or worms......these things are very simply addressed and it is unlikely it will need to be done again anytime soon if the bird will reside inside . Cage wise - remember that more width is better than the height of the cage. A pigeon mix is easily affordable and is easily attainable also .

You did a great job in saving this birds life , it would have surley perished without your compassion !


----------



## chelse (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok, Thanks so much. Im going to call this wonderful lady and let her know we'll be keeping her. One more quick question, when I travel with her should she be in a carrier (like a small dog carrier) or in a cage she can see out of more? And again I cant thank you enough. I love animals but I do believe in knowing what your doing first. I'm sure I'll be on this forum alot and it seems to be a great bunch of people and info.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can learn things as you go along.. dont worry too much, just enjoy it and use common sense. everything can be dealt with if it even happens. I think it is lovely she offerd you the bird..must be meant to be. the basics are they eat grains and seeds and suck their water which is different than other birds. they like sunshine and basking in it, and keep it safe from hawks if outdoors.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

the little guy will travel in a box, a pet carrier, small cage and any thing he cant get bumped around in, they are very hardy if it can not fly give it a little padding as long as he can breath it should be good to go a few miles.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would keep her. Just be a bit patient with her as she is feral, and it can take them a little time to become trusting of people. Eventually she will get to know you, and that you are friend, not foe. Remember she will be somewhat out of her element and scared and will need understanding. But I think it could be a good thing for both of you.


----------



## chelse (Mar 19, 2013)

well, it seems that everyone at the rehabbers has gotten very attached to her also and they're not sure she will be ready to go when I have to leave. They took her off seed and are feeding her a liquid diet to get her to gain weight but they are concerned about the distance I will have to travel with her to get her home. They did say that they would keep her permanently if I didn't take her. This whole thing took a very strange twist. The other day they said she was doing great. I said I would call back in a couple more days and see how she's doing, but it now sounds like they dont want me to take her one minute and then they do.not too happy about it, I dont go into adopting an animal lightly and I have excellent references for the care I've always given my pets. Just have to wait and see how this plays out.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

i hope it works out for the best, and pigeons are better people than most people in some ways, please let us know how it works out and send us pictures if you end up with the pigeon


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hope it works out for you, keep us posted.
Have they told you what their treating her for? Where are you and they located.....maybe there is a PT member close by that could help you.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

If the pigeon was found on its back on the beach then it may have been ill for some time and not able to find food etc. If they are very run down they do need help to get them back to a condition where they can help themselves. I have had this recently myself with a pigeon that had PMV. The pigeon had lost so much weight that it had almost stopped eating all together even though it now had plenty of food, for several days I was feeding it by hand to encourage its body to start feeding itself again. If the rehabbers do this bit for you that is probably a good thing as they will have specialist feeds to help the bird regain weight.
I hope it works out in the long run, I have always found pigeons great company.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## chelse (Mar 19, 2013)

I dont know that they are treating her for anything other than being too thin. She has a very good appetite but they took her off seed and put her on liquids to try to build her weight up. She really hasn't gained anymore weight though. They were going to see about putting her back on the seed and/or teaching me how to give her the liquid diet. I think they are more concerned about the long drive I have to get home and I know that they all became very attached to her and want to keep her for themselves. She did tell me that she is with other birds for company and has free run. I know they will take great care of her (but so will I). So I said I would call her in a few days and she how she is and what will be best for her. I am concerned that they are so busy there that she may not really get close companionship that she should have. I'll post when I find out whats going to happen. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I think if they keep flip-flopping, you should consider taking her back. I am wondering if she has been treated for worms ? This may be why she isn't gaining weight.

Or, if you really think they are true about their dedication to the Pigeon, then you can at least rest assured she is in a decent place.


----------



## chelse (Mar 19, 2013)

*update*

She will be staying with the rehabbers permanently. The vet said she's not ready to go, she's very anemic from a bad lice infestation and still need a lot more time to gain back some weight and to be healthy. She has attached to another pigeon and they assured me that they are going to keep them together and possible use them for their educational program. I'm glad that she has another bird for company because although I only had her for a short time I saw how badly she wanted to be with the other birds (they hang on my balcony). My husband suggested when we get home that we should look for a pair of pigeons that need a good home and I'm happy about that. Thanks so much everyone for all the help and suggestions, Chelse.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Since I started becoming aware of the pigeons around me I have realised how many of them need help, especially in the cities. I would wait until you see wounded birds to give a home to, or often winter babies born at the coldest time of year seem to have a particularly pitiful existence.

I think the pigeon you found is in good hands and has found company, and I think you will not have to wait long to find a bird that would appreciate a good home.

I wish you luck.


----------

